# mixing the CSM+B solution



## lakerat37 (Aug 4, 2005)

I am trying to understand the instructions to mixing the CSM+B powder with water. I am trying to make a quart to last me a while. Can anyone give me the correct proportions?

I think that it is one quart of water and 2 tbls of mixture..right??


big time rookie with this fertilizer stuff!!!!

Thanks, Ken


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

One quart of Planted CSM+B solution is a lot. Unless you use a lot of it, you shouldn't make this much at one time. Greg Watson says that making 0.5 liters is too much and he recommends making smaller batches.

Here's the directions from Greg Watson's site: How To Dose Plantex CSM + B

Here's part of an email that greg sent me: "If you use the Plantex CSM+B long term, I should have sent a bag of Magnesium Sulfate (Epsom Salt) as well, but forgot &#8230; Plantex CSM+B usually does not have enough Magnesium in it for your micro-nutrient needs - so unless you have hard tap water like I do, you really need to also use an equal amount of Magnesium Sulfate when you make your own micro nutrient solution &#8230; I personally prefer to make a weaker solution than most people do (How To Dose Plantex CSM + B ).

If you search for some threads on Plantex CSM+B and add the word "mold" to your search, you will find threads that describe in various terms a sticky gunky mess &#8230; the Plantex CSM+B does not dissolve wonderfully in water at higher concentrations, and will often settle out and also form a sticky gunky "ring around the bathtub" type ring around the edge of the surface of water in your dosing bottle &#8230; at lower concentration levels, I do not see this &#8230; and I can recreate it at higher concentration levels. I personally mix mine straight with aquarium water, which you would assume would be full of all kinds of bacterial and other microbial life forms &#8230; at the lower concentration levels that I mix it at, I basically can't get it to "grow" mold &#8230; the solution looks like tea the way I mix it &#8230; at higher levels, I can always get a gunky sticky mess although I can't say that I can actually get "mold" to grow but I can sure get a very unscientific slimy gunky goobery glob around the edges of the bottle <grin> &#8230;

Anyway &#8230; please play with them both and give me whatever feedback you can offer &#8230; it may not actually be able to answer any questions, but sometimes no answer is better than no information &#8230;

Thanks,

Greg"

Anyway, here's the answer to your question. One quart = 0.95 liters. So, like you said, 2 tsp is ~ the correct amount for one quart.

I dose my Plantex CSM+B dry.


----------



## lakerat37 (Aug 4, 2005)

Great reply, you answered my question + some. thanks for your quick reply at least this is in simple terms that I can understand until I learn more.

Thanks for the tip with mixing, Ken


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

